# Eclipse - Konfiguration löschen



## vogella (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir ein Plugin installiert (SWTDesigner), welches ich letztens wieder deinstalliert habe. 

Allerdings ist die File Assoziation in Eclipse für die .java Datein jetzt irgendwie schief. Ich muß bei jeder Classes den Java Editor auswählen (zunächst Text Editor, dann auf andere Classe wechseln und dann wieder Java Editor). Die Fehlermeldung ist die folgende:

Error
Tue Jan 09 12:09:57 CET 2007
Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.jface".

Ich würde gerne die Fileassoziation in Eclipse löschen. Ich nehme an das Tool merkt sich irgendwo pro Datei den Editor. 

Wißt Ihr wo dast steht? Unter .metadata finde ich nicht das richtige.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Mit welchem Editor du eine Resource öffnest wird zwar in den metadata hinterlegt, diese sind aber nicht im Klartext.
Geh mal auf Window -> Preferences -> General -> Editors -> File Associatons


----------



## vogella (9. Jan 2007)

Danke.

Bei neuen Dateien funktioniert das schon korrekt. Irgendwie sind die "alten" Verknüpfungen nicht mehr korrekt.

Kann ich ohne Problem .metadata löschen? 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## hupfdule (9. Jan 2007)

Ja, dann sind aber alle deine Konfigurationen futsch. Kannst es ja erst mal verschieben und dann gucken.


----------



## vogella (9. Jan 2007)

Nö, jetzt sind auch die PacketInfos weg. Hast Du noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## vogella (9. Jan 2007)

:arrow:


----------



## vogella (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo Wildcard / hupfdule,

habe es gefunden.  File: workbench.xml unter org.eclipse.ui.workbench 

Da gab es einen Haufen Einträge der Art:

<editor id="org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor" name="PrintQuery.java" partName="PrintQuery.java...

Wenn ich die alle lösche, dann geht es wieder. 

Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße, Lars


----------

